# Anubias co2 and high light



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm planning on doing a 20 gallon all anubias tank. I have co2 and high lighting. Can anubias be grown under high lighting without getting algae? I can always dim the light if need be. I plan on EI dosing. Since anubias grow so slow should I dose at full EI strength or maybe try half? I'm thinking about using plain sand in the tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Mine have always got algae under direct high light. I would start at half ei and watch accumulation and for issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Anubias do perfectly fine in high light high CO2 (although I haven’t kept all of the varieties of course).. But if it’s gonna be a anubias only tank I don’t think you should dose too much..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshPuff (Oct 31, 2011)

Wantsome99 said:


> I'm planning on doing a 20 gallon all anubias tank. I have co2 and high lighting. Can anubias be grown under high lighting without getting algae? I can always dim the light if need be. I plan on EI dosing. Since anubias grow so slow should I dose at full EI strength or maybe try half? I'm thinking about using plain sand in the tank. Any suggestions?



If you're just using Anubias in your tank high light will be a waste. You will run into less problems going with a low or med light route. Slow growing plants are usually the first to get algae when ideal conditions aren't optimal in the tank. You will want to keep algae in check being that you will have nothing but slow growers in the tank. 

As far as fertilizing goes...
Will you be doing weekly water changes on this tank? What is your fish load like?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

It will be absolutely fine, but like everyone is saying I wouldn't dose a lot. I would use a high rate of excel / metricide on top of CO2 for algae control.

High light is not a waste, anubias grow amazing under high light / CO2. You can also spot treat H2O2 and Excel for algae.


----------



## MultiTankGuy (Jan 8, 2018)

Want...

Anubias is a slow growing, low light plant by nature. I have it growing under moderate light and no other ferts than what the fish produce. It really doesn't grow any faster than when I used very low light. You may be wasting the light and added ferts on this plant. But, try it if you like.

M


----------



## Frank158 (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know about the light if anubias grows that much better in high light but the co2 will give it a boost and you will get flower shoots growing for sure.

May want to get some ottos to clean things up. LOL


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Anubias in high light / co2 will grow faster, fuller and put out more leaves then when it's placed in a low light/med light environment (assuming all ferts are met) They aren't exempt from the laws of photosynthesis. Its not even close.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Low tech anubias = lanky, algae covered and slow slow slow. 

High tech anubias = thick, full, less algae covered and grows surprisingly quickly. 

House is right, no comparison, growth is much much better under high light + CO2


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have Anubias under 3 to 4 hour direct sunlight, and no co2 beyond what comes out from dirt substrate. At peak lighting, co2 is as low as 0.5 ppm based on pH and kH chart. It’s growing slowly with lush but small leaves, and algae free. Sunlight is order of magnitude stronger than artificial high light, but won’t burn Anubias. I guess intense light can burn terrestrial shade plants, but never submerged aquatic plants.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Tiger15 said:


> I have Anubias under 3 to 4 hour direct sunlight, and no co2 beyond what comes out from dirt substrate. At peak lighting, co2 is as low as 0.5 ppm based on pH and kH chart. It’s growing slowly with lush but small leaves, and algae free. Sunlight is order of magnitude stronger than artificial high light, but won’t burn Anubias. I guess intense light can burn terrestrial shade plants, but never submerged aquatic plants.


My solar RGB with it's shades that act as reflectors really increase the light a lot (ADA claims 15%, I fully believe them) any sort of java fern that wanders right under the center of the light WILL get significant burn holes in it, no matter how well it and everything else is growing. Granted I have the light on for far more hours than 3-4.


----------

